# Manure Stains!!



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

They are on the walls x.x I can't get them off! Any suggestions? I've heard of dilluted bleach, but what does it look like when you do it? How do you apply it? I want the stains gone ... I have tried scrubbing at them, but that just takes the poo off, but the stains are still there. Help?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm.. What about something like 
Wood Stain Remover | Buy.com | Plus Concrete Stain Remover, and Summit Brands Rust Stain Remover


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Assuming you're talking about wood being stained by poop, here's a cheap and easy solution- hydrogen peroxide.
Readily available in mass quantities, cheaply, it should do what you want.
Poo is essentially full of undigested proteins, which are staining the wood, presumably leaching into the fibers of the wood.
Scrub the affected areas with peroxide and a scrubbie brush. It will bleach out most species of wood, especially wood high in tannins, like oak.
Then, scrub the remaining areas of wall lightly to blend in the dolor disparity.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

azwantapaint said:


> Assuming you're talking about wood being stained by poop, here's a cheap and easy solution- hydrogen peroxide.
> Readily available in mass quantities, cheaply, it should do what you want.
> Poo is essentially full of undigested proteins, which are staining the wood, presumably leaching into the fibers of the wood.
> Scrub the affected areas with peroxide and a scrubbie brush. It will bleach out most species of wood, especially wood high in tannins, like oak.
> Then, scrub the remaining areas of wall lightly to blend in the dolor disparity.


 
Thank you SO much!! I just hate having the poo on the walls  I already have some HP, I'll put it to good use!!

CaseyMyHorseRocks - 

I looked at the web site, and didn't see anything I thought would help x.x Plus, I was more looking for household remedies. Thank you for your post though )


----------

